

LuaJIT 2.0.0-beta11 released - daurnimator
http://www.freelists.org/post/luajit/LuaJIT200beta11

======
daurnimator
"The first LuaJIT 2.0.0 release candidate will follow in ~2 weeks"

Very happy to finally see an official release!

------
zdw
The ARM changes (specifically hard-float) means better performance on
Raspberry Pi and similar chipsets that have that instructions set.

I'd love to see LuaJIT run on FPU free MIPS, which would open it up to a lot
of CPU's in conventional wireless routers.

------
malkia
This is the project that brought me back to lua :)

~~~
MattJ100
The big question is... why/how did you leave?

~~~
malkia
I wanted to have just faster dynamic lang. Common lisp is there, but the
performant implementations are heavy. CFFI is well developed, and systems like
Lispworks allow you to create a dll with "C" entry point (but it's commercial
and costs some money)

javascript's v8 was my next choice, but then found about luajit and using it
since. The jit and the ffi are very good selling points. Also the small size
of the project, and very fast recompile time (unlike say pypy)

I've used lua back in 2001, 2002 as a testing facility for a library I did at
work.

------
erichocean
Is anyone using LuaJIT in an embedded setting?

